
Bancor has a backdoor - sagivo
https://medium.com/unchained-reports/bancor-unchained-all-your-token-are-belong-to-us-d6bb00871e86
======
rrobukef
Such a simple scripting language should not be used. Agda or Idris are way
better alternatives.

For something as important as money and contracts we should leave no doubt.
Writing contracts is hard, programming should be hard too.

~~~
sagivo
not sure i understand why programming should be hard?

~~~
rrobukef
It should be as easy as possible to develop. But as strict as possible to
ensure correctness. Practically it will be at least as hard as creating the
same contract.

I chose strict languages, not assembly.

